# Duyuru > Kültür >  Pikt dili ve yazısı

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN* İngiltere’nin kuzeyinde, bugünkü İskoçya’nın doğu kıyılarında nerden geldikleri ve hangi dili konuştukları tam olarak bilinmeyen bir halk yaşıyordu. İngiltere adasını işgal eden Roma lejyonları bu halka Pikt adını yakıştırdılar. üyle sanılıyor ki, bu halkın savaşçıları Romalılarla savaşa girdiklerinde yüzlerine boya sürüyorlardı ve Pikt adı da Latince “boyalı” anlamına gelen /pictura/ sözünden gelmektedir.*

 Romalı lejyonlar Piktleri işgal edemedikleri gibi onların sürekli saldırılarına son vermek için MS. 142-144 yıllarında önce Antonius duvarını sonra da daha güneydeki Hadrian duvarını inşa etmişlerdir. Antonius, diğer adı Antonine, duvarı 60 km, Hadrian duvarı ise 117 km uzunluğunda olup adayı bir uçtan diğer uca bölmektedirler. Piktlerin saldırıları ile baş-edemeyen Romalılar M.S. 164 yılında Hadrian duvarına çekilmişlerdir.
 Yanda Romalılar tarafından Piktleri durdurmak için inşa edilmiş duvarlar ve yanda Piktlerin yerleşim bölgesi görülüyor. Kırmızı noktalar Pikt’lerin merkezleri oluyor.
 Romalılar Piktlerin bölgesine (bugünkü İskoçya) Caledonya adını vermişlerdi. Bu isim *KALE-DON-üYü* sözlerinden bitişerek dönüşmüş olabilir. Zira “don” sözü ana Türkçe *donanmış /giyinmiş* anlamındadır. şu halde bölge /kalelerle donanmış/ anlamını da taşıyor. Ayrıca, ORKNEY adalarının adı da *OR-OK-üYü* /büyük OK bölgesi/ anlamını da içermektedir. Bu yaklaşımı destekleyen bir diğer bulgu Pikt’lerin dilidir.
 Pikt dili uzmanı İsveçli Harald Sverdrup *The Picktish Language* başlıklı uzun bir araştırma yayınlamıştır. (Kaynak: 1995 Lund üniversitesi raporu) Bu araştırmada Piktlerin özel yazı tarzını okuduğunu iddia etmekte ve Pikt dilinin eklemeli, bitişken bir dil olduğunu, asla Hint-Avrupa dil gurubuna ait olmadığını açıkça belirtmektedir. Dolayısıyla, Piktler kuzey-batı Avrupa'ya ilk gelen OK boyları olabilir. Yazılarının adı da *OGHUM* veya daha sonraları OGHAM adıyla bilinen çok özel bir tür idi.
 Oghum sözü *Okh-um*, yani /OKH halkına ait/ anlamını günümüz Türkçe’sinde dahi korumaktadır. Alttaki resimde solda bir satır Oghum yazısı ve sağında Oghum abecesi görülüyor.
 üyle anlaşılıyor ki, Akdeniz kıyılarına yerleşen OK boyları kuzey-batı adalara kadar yayılarak Pikt denen kültürü kurmuşlardır. (Bkz. 5 sayılı Maya dili – ün Türkçe – Japonca başlıklı yazım) Zamanla, yaklaşık MS. 800’lü yıllarda önce Vikinglerin ve daha sonra İskoçların saldırıları sonucunda tarih sahnesinden silinmişlerdir. İskoç adı da zaten, *AS-OK => SAKA => SKİT => SCOT* dönüşümleri geçirmiştir.
* Harald Svedrup* araştırmasında Pikt dilinde aidiyet ekinin *–en* olduğunu söylüyor. Türkçe aidiyet ekin –n veya –m olduğu hatırlanırsa bu özelliği ile de Pikt dili Türkçe’ye benzemektedir. H. Svedrup araştırmasını şu sözlerle bitirmektedir (kendi çevirim):
Pikt dilinin bir Hint-Avrupa dili olmadığı kanıtlanabilir. Dil kesinlikle bitişkendir. Hem sözcük hem de gramer karşılaştırması sonucunda Pikt dilinin Bask ve İberian dilleri ile güçlü benzerlikler içerdiği, Etrüsk dili ve Kuzey Kafkas dilleri ile de ilişkili olduğu saptanmıştır.
Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN* İngiltere’nin kuzeyinde, bugünkü İskoçya’nın doğu kıyılarında nerden geldikleri ve hangi dili konuştukları tam olarak bilinmeyen bir halk yaşıyordu. İngiltere adasını işgal eden Roma lejyonları bu halka Pikt adını yakıştırdılar. üyle sanılıyor ki, bu halkın savaşçıları Romalılarla savaşa girdiklerinde yüzlerine boya sürüyorlardı ve Pikt adı da Latince “boyalı” anlamına gelen /pictura/ sözünden gelmektedir.*

 Romalı lejyonlar Piktleri işgal edemedikleri gibi onların sürekli saldırılarına son vermek için MS. 142-144 yıllarında önce Antonius duvarını sonra da daha güneydeki Hadrian duvarını inşa etmişlerdir. Antonius, diğer adı Antonine, duvarı 60 km, Hadrian duvarı ise 117 km uzunluğunda olup adayı bir uçtan diğer uca bölmektedirler. Piktlerin saldırıları ile baş-edemeyen Romalılar M.S. 164 yılında Hadrian duvarına çekilmişlerdir.
 Yanda Romalılar tarafından Piktleri durdurmak için inşa edilmiş duvarlar ve yanda Piktlerin yerleşim bölgesi görülüyor. Kırmızı noktalar Pikt’lerin merkezleri oluyor.
 Romalılar Piktlerin bölgesine (bugünkü İskoçya) Caledonya adını vermişlerdi. Bu isim *KALE-DON-üYü* sözlerinden bitişerek dönüşmüş olabilir. Zira “don” sözü ana Türkçe *donanmış /giyinmiş* anlamındadır. şu halde bölge /kalelerle donanmış/ anlamını da taşıyor. Ayrıca, ORKNEY adalarının adı da *OR-OK-üYü* /büyük OK bölgesi/ anlamını da içermektedir. Bu yaklaşımı destekleyen bir diğer bulgu Pikt’lerin dilidir.
 Pikt dili uzmanı İsveçli Harald Sverdrup *The Picktish Language* başlıklı uzun bir araştırma yayınlamıştır. (Kaynak: 1995 Lund üniversitesi raporu) Bu araştırmada Piktlerin özel yazı tarzını okuduğunu iddia etmekte ve Pikt dilinin eklemeli, bitişken bir dil olduğunu, asla Hint-Avrupa dil gurubuna ait olmadığını açıkça belirtmektedir. Dolayısıyla, Piktler kuzey-batı Avrupa'ya ilk gelen OK boyları olabilir. Yazılarının adı da *OGHUM* veya daha sonraları OGHAM adıyla bilinen çok özel bir tür idi.
 Oghum sözü *Okh-um*, yani /OKH halkına ait/ anlamını günümüz Türkçe’sinde dahi korumaktadır. Alttaki resimde solda bir satır Oghum yazısı ve sağında Oghum abecesi görülüyor.
 üyle anlaşılıyor ki, Akdeniz kıyılarına yerleşen OK boyları kuzey-batı adalara kadar yayılarak Pikt denen kültürü kurmuşlardır. (Bkz. 5 sayılı Maya dili – ün Türkçe – Japonca başlıklı yazım) Zamanla, yaklaşık MS. 800’lü yıllarda önce Vikinglerin ve daha sonra İskoçların saldırıları sonucunda tarih sahnesinden silinmişlerdir. İskoç adı da zaten, *AS-OK => SAKA => SKİT => SCOT* dönüşümleri geçirmiştir.
* Harald Svedrup* araştırmasında Pikt dilinde aidiyet ekinin *–en* olduğunu söylüyor. Türkçe aidiyet ekin –n veya –m olduğu hatırlanırsa bu özelliği ile de Pikt dili Türkçe’ye benzemektedir. H. Svedrup araştırmasını şu sözlerle bitirmektedir (kendi çevirim):
Pikt dilinin bir Hint-Avrupa dili olmadığı kanıtlanabilir. Dil kesinlikle bitişkendir. Hem sözcük hem de gramer karşılaştırması sonucunda Pikt dilinin Bask ve İberian dilleri ile güçlü benzerlikler içerdiği, Etrüsk dili ve Kuzey Kafkas dilleri ile de ilişkili olduğu saptanmıştır.

----------

